# Clutch alingment tool



## mrvideosawyer (Jun 7, 2015)

Does anyone have a clutch alignment tool I can use? I am going to replace my clutch and need it to align clutch disk. I would pay shipping and send back to you when done.

This is a L245 dt 4 wheel drive

Thanks Jim Sawyer

Has anyone put a clutch in a L245? Any help would be nice


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you tried your Kubota dealer? Don't know but they might be willing to rent you one. Everything I see online is around $52 shipped http://www.ebay.com/itm/8301772-New...Kubota-L2050-L2050DT-L225-L2250-/400740609270 

which is a bend over...


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Hit tool store and pick up the least expensive clutch alignment tool with a pilot diameter of .590" and a 1"spline. 

A new tool will be less expensive than the cost of mailing.


----------

